# BPS Prowler Trolling Motors



## atuck593 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am in the market for a bow mount trolling motor it can be new or used in decent shape. I see on Craigslist in my area a 55lb thrust bow mount Prowler trolling motor made by Bass Pro Shops. Does anyone have experience with them? I don't mean to be rude to BPS but how well do they work? I ask that because I found someone on Ebay selling about ten of them and I don't think BPS sells the foot controlled version anymore. I didn't see any on their website. Have they discontinued making them? Any help/advice on this topic would be great.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't recall where I heard it but I remember hearing quite a few people not happy with their Prowlers. It might have been on the review site on the BPS website. If it were me, I's stick with Minn Kota or Motorguide.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 27, 2012)

atuck593 said:


> I am in the market for a bow mount trolling motor it can be new or used in decent shape. I see on Craigslist in my area a 55lb thrust bow mount Prowler trolling motor made by Bass Pro Shops. Does anyone have experience with them? I don't mean to be rude to BPS but how well do they work? I ask that because I found someone on Ebay selling about ten of them and I don't think BPS sells the foot controlled version anymore. I didn't see any on their website. Have they discontinued making them? Any help/advice on this topic would be great.



I have one on my boat (saltwater use only). The motor it's self work well quite and strong. My complaint would that the motor is already starting to show signs of rust were there are a few nicks in the paint. Other then that it's ok. I would say you get what you pay for.


----------



## atuck593 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. I did a search on this site for Prowler information and a few other sites after I posted the thread and everyone seems to have the same response in that you get what you pay for. Some people love them and swear they are a great value but I think I am going to spend the extra cash and look for a Minn Kota or Motor Guide over the next few weeks.


----------



## HOUSE (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a Prowler 45 and a Minn Kota 35 and like them both. The Prowler obviously puts out a little more thrust and works fine on rental boats at local parks and in my 14" V-haul (although my mod weighs so much that the 45 struggles in the wind). The 35 is on my modded inflatable Seahawk II and works awesome. 

The only problem I ever had with my Prowler was that I lost my prop and had to buy a replacement kit for 30 bucks. I think it was user error on my part, however, for not checking it before the trip. I can't confirm that the attachment pin was secure before we went out so I really don't know why it fell off. 

As to which is better? I'd score them about the same so far


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a Prowler transom mount trolling motor and haven't had a any problems with it. Granted, I have small boat and I use it more for steering while back trolling/floating downstream and also getting in and around small coves.


----------



## joshhegwood (Feb 2, 2012)

I have been using mine for only a year, but they have been good for me so far.


----------



## Small Water Pro (Jul 7, 2015)

As a small water fisherman, on the water 3 to 4 days per week. We have BPS motors and have used them for 4 years steady. We v'e had no problems at all. replaced one pin only. Have used Motorguide and Minn kota motors and they were no better than our prowlers. never had to get replacement parts yet.


----------



## momule (Sep 30, 2015)

Sorry to be commenting on such an old post but couldn't help it. 
My thought on this Prowler vs Minn Kota vs Motor Guide issue is that probably Prowler is made by one of the other companys and rebranded with BPS' name....the same as the Tracker outboard is. BPS makes very little themselves...they are a reseller just like most other distribution companies (Overtons, Cabella, Gander Mountain, etc etc etc).


----------

